# Over offer and under deliver, has anyone else experienced this in the US?



## pauldwhyte (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone else that has moved back from the US know what i mean by this?!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As one who was born there and lived there for 41 years, that's sort of "the American way" isn't it?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pauldwhyte said:


> Does anyone else that has moved back from the US know what i mean by this?!


I preferred your full version before you edited it down to nothing! Yep -- that's America you're describing.


----------



## pauldwhyte (Mar 23, 2008)

Was bad times! I edited down to nothing to try and be more circumspect!


----------

